
Paul Allen Sues Apple, Google, Others Over Patents.com - boundlessdreamz
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703294904575385241453119382.html?mod=e2tw
======
lotusleaf1987
Already been submitted about 7 links
below...<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1639679>

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
... and before that at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1639642>

... but the one you quote has the discussion.

